# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Pegamento para la Flipper

## Goreneko

Hola,
he leido en las instrucciones de la moneda flipper que se puede reparar haciendo "algo" y pegandolo con pegamento. El problema es que este pegamento deberia fundirse a la llama de un mechero...
¿Que pegamento utilizar?

----------


## Mago Habibi

Yo tuve que despegarla para arreglarla y efectivamente la calente con un mechero y sin problemas. Lo volvi a pegar con pegamento instantaneo  estrafuerte de cianoacrilato del tipo "la Gotita", Supertite o Logtite ya que asi me lo recomendaron en la tienda donde compre la Flipper.

Un saludo.

----------


## Goreneko

de que pais eres?esque esas marcas no me suenan de nada  :Oops:  
soy de españa, supongo que con lo del cianoacrilato lo tengo facil.
gracias!

----------


## letang

Me ha hecho mucha gracia el comentario de La Gotita, ya que aquí en Canarias sí que existe ese pegamento, pero sé que en la península no, algo curioso, jeje.

Habían hasta anuncios en la tele, y los anuncios tenían voces sudamericanas.

----------

Efectivamente. La gotita es solo en Canarias, jeje. Es que voy mucho por alli por tener un familiar muy cercano.

Estos pegamentos los puedes encontrar sin ningún problema tanto en Canarias como en la Peninsula en los "Todo a 100". Son de estos que te suelen venir en un botecito con 3 gramos por 0.75 euros.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Por cierto el mensaje anterior es mio. Se me olvidó hacer "Login" por eso sale el nick como invitado.   :Wink:  

Efectivamente Letang . La gotita es solo en Canarias, jeje.  8-)  Es que voy mucho por alli por tener un familiar muy cercano. 

De todas formas Goreneko no vayas buscando cianoacrilato especificamente. Te dije el componente como dato orientativo. Lo que tienes que buscar es un pegamento extrafuerte.

Estos pegamentos los puedes encontrar sin ningún problema tanto en Canarias como en la Peninsula en los "Todo a 100". Son de estos que te suelen venir en un botecito con 3 gramos por 0.75 euros. 

Supongo que se disolverán con la llama de un mechero. Es caso es que yo lo hice cuando la gomita se me rompió por primera vez, es decir, con el pegamento de fábrica pero al llamar a la tienda donde compré la moneda me indicaron que debia usar el pegamento que os comento pero yo no lo he comprobado. De todas formas no echeis demasiado pegamento con un par de gotas es suficiente para que agarre por completo.

Saludos.  :P

----------


## Goreneko

Ok, pero el cianoacrilato... es muy fuerte,no?
El principal componente de los pegamentos industriales es el cianoacrilato y derivados... seguro que es facil de despegar con calor?

----------


## Mago Habibi

Si. Es muy fuerte pero eso fue lo que me dijeron en Magicus. De todas formas he visto que muchas de las cosas que han sido pegadas con este producto con el tiempo se despegan. De todas formas como dije antes, echa solo una o dos gotas. Es que cualquiera de los otros pegamentos creo que será insuficiente.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es preguntar a Mariano.

Como voy a hacer un pedido en breve, se lo comentaré a ver que me dice y lo posteo aqui despues. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

El pegamento a utilizar es super glue y efectivamente si calientas la moneda ( en la parte pegada ) con un mechero durante unos pocos segundos, el pegamento se despega.

Luego te aconsejo que utilices un liquido especial que se vende para remover el super glue y que quites los restos del pegamento que hubiera de  antes.

Por último cuando las dos partes estén limpias y secas les vuleves a poner super glue y las pegas.

----------


## federicotrimboli

Yo tengo el Cigarrete trough coin y al romperse la gomita, lo calente y se despego, lo volvi a pegar con La Gotita, y mucho tiempo despues se me volvio a romper la gomita y efectivamente se despego con calor.
Si tienes la oportunidad de conseguir la gotita no dudes en comprarla. ( Yo vivo en argentina y y esta en todos los negocios que conozco, pero si tu vives en españa no dudes en comprarla)
Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

El problema es que no se bajo que nombre se comercializa en españa, o si tan solo se comercializa. De todas formas, ya probe con super-glue y aunque cuesta bastante de despegar, lo consegui (soy un fiera 8-) )

----------


## hechicero

La gotita o el Superglue son la misma cosa, son dos nombres comerciales para un mismo adhesivo: cianocrilato
Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## magoivan

yo soy de la peninsula  y el pegamento fuerte le llaman log titex. viene en un reicpiente pequeñisimo y es de metal.

----------


## Pantokrator

lo que la gotita pega..........nada, nada lo despega jajajajajajaja. No dieron la vara con ese anuncio en los años 90 por canarias. Pero la composicion es exactamente igual que el super glue.

   Salu2
  Pantokrator

----------


## Ella

anda!; pues yo creo que he metido la pata, jajaja, porque ayer em compre la flipper, se me cayo al suelo y se despego , jajajaja, asi que hoy en la mañana super preocupada me he comprado soldador de metal en efrio (un pegamento) y ahora al leeros me acabo de plantear la duda de si al calentarla se despegara o no.... :roll:

----------


## Mago Habibi

Por eso te digo. Es mejor que uses el pegamento que te comentamos que al calentarlo se puede despegar, a ver si con el soldador, cuando tengas que cambiar la goma no vas a poder y te vas a dejar las uñas en la moneda.   :Lol: 

Suerte conla fliper    :Wink:

----------


## Ella

afortunadamente la he despegado, el dependiente me ha dicho que para despegarla habria hecho falta 300 grados de calor a los que aun asi resiste, jajajaja, bueno,he limpiado todo con acetona y pegado con superglu

----------


## juanvivo

al calentarla con un mechero no se queda mancha negra??

----------


## Ella

si sale una mancha negra, pero se frota un poquito y sale

----------


## Goreneko

Yo puse la moneda encima de un cuchillo, y calenté el cuchillo por abajo, así lo que se pone negro es el cuchillo, no la moneda. Que además, la pieza pequeñita de la flipper cambia de forma al calentarla, que me he dao cuenta yo...

----------


## santicr84

he encontrado esto sobre una moneda fli____er:  PLEASE NOTE: This flipper coin needs to be glued back together and needs rubber band. INdie of the main shell needs to be scraped a little to get remaining glue off.
 traducido por el traductor de google quiere decir lo siguiente:   
NOTA: La moneda de la aleta debe ser pegados entre sí y las necesidades de banda de goma. Independiente de la cubierta principal tiene que ser raspado un poco para conseguir pegamento restante fuera. 
eso quiere decir que esta estropeada no :Confused: ? lo del pegamento me ha quedado claro, lo unico, que la gom---a es de las redondas de esas de recambio o es alguna especial? es para conseguirla  o no. un saludo

----------


## Iban

This flipper coin needs to be glued back together and needs rubber band. INdie of the main shell needs to be scraped a little to get remaining glue off.

Traducción no de Google:

_Esta "moneda flipper" ha de ser pegada de nuevo, y necesita una goma elástica. La parte interna de la "cascarilla" principal ha de ser limpiada previamente para retirar los restos de pegamento._

La gomita es de las de recambio, por supuesto.

----------

